# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Spikkeltjes zien

## Enflamis1

Hallo,

Ik begin de laatste tijd steeds meer spikkeltjes voor mijn ogen te zien. Vooral 's avonds zie ik dit overal, zelfs als ik mijn ogen dichtdoe. 
Je zou het een beetje kunnen vergelijken met ruis op een tv-scherm.

Door deze spikkeltjes ben ik heel slecht gaan zien en kan ik zelfs geen ondertiteling oid meer lezen.

Ook heb ik de laatste tijd last van vermoeidheid en zware ogen 
Dit zou een mogelijke oorzaak kunnen zijn.

Ik schijn het al sinds mijn 12e te hebben en sindsdien is het alleen maar erger geworden.
Heeft iemand een idee wat dit is en of er iets tegen gedaan kan worden?
Of kan ik misschien het beste naar een opticien gaan en mijn ogen daar laten nakijken?

Mvg,
Enflamis

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Enflamis,

Door vermoeidheid en te ingespannen kijken kun je spikkeltjes, stipjes of vlekken gaan zien. 
Vermoeidheid kan vele oorzaken hebben, maar een bloedtest kan geen kwaad, misschien vitamine tekort of iets dergelijks als je het al zo lang hebt.
Een bezoek aan de opticien is ook raadzaam, dan weet je of het al dan niet aan de sterkte van je ogen ligt.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Door een lage bloeddruk of na een zware inspanning kan men ook spikkeltjes/vlekken zien

----------


## Enflamis1

Ik heb ook al het een en ander gelezen over een lage bloeddruk en denk wel dat het daar te maken mee heeft. Ik had al een afspraak met de huisarts gemaakt, maar daar kwam verder niks uit. Misschien dat ik dan toch een bloedtest aanvraag en eventueel naar een opticien ga.

Groet, Enflamis

----------

